

JavaScript Developer Survey 2013 - drderidder
http://dailyjs.com/2013/12/12/javascript-survey-results/

======
reustle
I'm happy to see I'm not the only one who likes using tabs, although it feels
like it from time to time.

~~~
sehr
I've always used tabs, and just translated them to spaces. No real difference

------
couchand
The use of percentages to report the results is awfully confusing. When you
say 50% answered X people naturally assume that means 50% of _respondents_ ,
not 50% of _responses_.

------
JacksonGariety
Really interesting to see no-semicolon and comma-first style choices die off,
and Browserify appear out of nowhere.

------
nailer
Survey summary has actual data without author's personal opinions mixed in:
[http://dailyjs.com/files/2013-survey-
summary.pdf](http://dailyjs.com/files/2013-survey-summary.pdf)

